# One Way Van Hire



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

When we move, we won't be bringing our furniture but we will be bringing a few personal effects and some bits and pieces. So one of the options might be to hire a van here in the UK and drive down leaving it at a company office in Spain. I think some companies do, do this. Has anyone done this and what sort of price do they charge for this type of hire?

Thanks


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

Roy C said:


> When we move, we won't be bringing our furniture but we will be bringing a few personal effects and some bits and pieces. So one of the options might be to hire a van here in the UK and drive down leaving it at a company office in Spain. I think some companies do, do this. Has anyone done this and what sort of price do they charge for this type of hire?
> 
> Thanks


I posted a reply to a thread here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...07530-1-way-van-rental-spain.html#post9642490

Very good service, in fact I'll be doing it again in a week or so with the balance of our stuff. 

Van availability is tight so book well in advance. I have had my gear in storage for a month extra against what was planned as no van was available for the dates I needed.

Cost is on the web site. Its in the order of £700 depending on which type of van. Don't forget to factor in fuel and tolls. I always split the journey into two parts so a hotel is needed as well.

HTH


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Mykap said:


> I posted a reply to a thread here
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...07530-1-way-van-rental-spain.html#post9642490
> 
> ...


Mykap, that is really useful, thanks for the post.


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

I used Way2Go and didn't have any problems at all. In fact I was meant to drop my van to Malaga, but was too wiped out after driving through the night. So they came and collected it for me, there was an extra cost but I was happy to pay that.


----------



## BeeGee124 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,
There are several threads about one way van rental, so I chose the newest one for my question. 

In January we will travel from London to Madrid with some furniture and 2 rabbits and will most likely use Way2Go for the rental. 

As it is a lot of money that needs to be paid in advance, can I ask if anyone had any trouble with them or is there anything I should look out for?
I found an article saying that many people got fined for overloading the van so I'm trying my best to stay within the 3500kg weight limit.

Has anyone booked one of these vans and had to cancel due to unforeseen reasons?

Thanks a lot for your feedback! :music:
Bee


----------

